
Outburst flood at 1920 BCE supports historicity of China’s Great Flood - diodorus
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/353/6299/579.full
======
tribune
Very interesting! Reminds me of this hypothesis:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sea_deluge_hypothesis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sea_deluge_hypothesis)
, which could explain the Indo-European version of the flood myth.

